# Strat style knobs for a solid shaft pot?



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Weird question I know. Any chance someone makes something like this? A standard Strat volume or tone knob that will fit a 1/4” solid shaft pot?

Thank you all


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I don;t think so, the closest I have seen would be similar to the Les Paul witch hats pictured below. Try searching for UFO guitar knob with screw you may get more results










or these UFO style chrome


----------



## Whammer Jammer (Sep 7, 2019)

Old Fender amp knobs use a set screw for solid shafts and are _similar _- I think the same knobs were used on 70s Tele Deluxes:









I somehow managed to navigate the Fender website and find them. L&M should be able to get them with the p/n.

The knobs:





Pure Vintage Black-Silver Skirted Amplifier Knobs | Parts


Pure Vintage Black/Silver Skirted Amplifier Knobs, (6)




www.fender.com





Set screws not included:





Knob Set Screws | Parts


Set Screws for Knobs (24)




www.fender.com





Cheers,

Bill


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I don’t think there are set screw versions of what you are looking for. But there are a shit ton of really cool knobs that would work if you are not bound to tradition:






Search | Amplified Parts







www.amplifiedparts.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

First, why use solid shafts as spline shafts are available ? 

It's like looking for a solution to a problem you've created ......


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Latole said:


> First, why use solid shafts as spline shafts are available ?
> 
> It's like looking for a solution to a problem you've created ......


It’s a specific pot and I’m having trouble finding a split shaft version. 25K log taper….


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I never see a Strat with 25 k log taper. They always use 250 K A pots
it is a mod ?


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Yes it is.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

neilg1 said:


> Yes it is.


You can only use knobs, answer #3

Or drill a hole and make threads for a set screw in a standard Strat knobs


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Can you dremel or drill the splines off the strat knob and heat it with a hair dryer and get it on the shaft? Loads of knock off knobs you can experiment with. If it works you will have what you are looking for.


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Cool - thanks - might work.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Verne said:


> Can you dremel or drill the splines off the strat knob and heat it with a hair dryer and get it on the shaft? Loads of knock off knobs you can experiment with. If it works you will have what you are looking for.


Knob may ( and will ) become loose after months or year.
Of not you scrap a knob before it fit
I won't do that.

Buy few of them as spair when you'll loose one


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

25k pots....EMGs maybe?

There are tons of sellers on Amazon. I'm sure you can find something with set screws that suits your tastes.


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Yes - I found those EMG. They are the best bet right now. They’d fit a Strat properly?
Thanks!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Log Taper Potentiometers are are potentiometers that change resistance logarithmically as you turn the wiper of the potentiometer.





What are Log Taper Potentiometers?


This article describes log taper potentiometers, what they are, and their application.



www.learningaboutelectronics.com





*__*
Same as a A pot . Do you needmetric or american size ?







ed a 









Alpha 25K Audio Mini Pot | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Alpha 25K Audio Mini Pot at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

CTS 25K Long Thread Pot | Cosmo Music


25K Audio Pot, 3/4 Long Threaded Bushing, CTS, Split Shaft, with hardware




cosmomusic.ca


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you!
I thought long thread is too long for a standard Strat?
The mini looks good though - thank you.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

neilg1 said:


> Yes - I found those EMG. They are the best bet right now. They’d fit a Strat properly?
> Thanks!



Wich Strat ? US, Koran, Japan.......


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This will be helpful when it comes to matching knobs to pots.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

The use of the term "log tapper" was less familiar to me than Audio or A . Otherwise I would have given the right reference immediately


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Late to this thread, but I concur: easier and ultimately cheaper to simply buy and install a spline-shaft pot than to find and order a set-screw knob that is colour-matched.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Latole said:


> The use of the term "log tapper" was less familiar to me than Audio or A . Otherwise I would have given the right reference immediately


Log taper is the same as "audio" and "A" taper.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

There are 18 ( standard) and 21 spline shafts


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Yes - audio taper. 
I think I’ve found something. Thank you all


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

neilg1 said:


> Yes - audio taper.
> I think I’ve found something. Thank you all


Great! 

Please let us know how the mod went once you are finished.

Good Luck!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Neilg1 do you need a A pot , B won't work ? 

Show your guitar schematic.


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you all. Yeah this 25K log split shaft pot was trickier to find than I expected!
Modding my Suhr classic S from HSS to SSS. Adding a preamp/buffer and onboard effects loop. Essentially Jerry Garcia-fying it. 
The buffer goes before the volume pot, so need a low resistance volume pot or it defeats the purpose of making a low impedance signal. 
Anyhow, I think I’ve sourced the parts needed now and it’s over to Zak’s capable hands 
Gonna sound great. Very excited about the new pickups. 
Fully wired HSS Suhr pickguard coming for sale after


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

neilg1 said:


> Yes - audio taper.
> I think I’ve found something. Thank you all


Like having to put the book down before the last page. 

What is the something you found?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

CathodeRay said:


> Like having to put the book down before the last page.
> 
> What is the something you found?


100% right !

We wish to know the end of the story


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

sorry!
Details to follow after I talk to Zak. But I think the alpha or EMG pot might work, and both are split shaft. If not, Zak thinks he can swap out a long shaft for a standard shaft on a 25K audio (log) pot. 
Didn't know this was so interesting, but now I'll update you once I know more.
thanks for all the input


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes it is very interesting to follow you mod. Do you have any picture ?


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Not yet but I'll get some once we get started.
Pickups are Bare Knuckle Apache - these are Alnico 3 50's strat pickups, with a 1954 vintage stagger. 
Essentially building to Jerry Garcia Alligator strat spec, with a few changes. All pups will share a 0.1 MFD cap. Will have a single tone control, dual ganged 500K/250K, with the neck pickup going to the 500, and the middle and bridge to the 250K. Everything then goes to a buffer/preamp, spec'd to the 72 Garcia strat, with 3db gain. Then the OBEL (on board effects loop system) with 2 stereo jacks. One stereo jack goes out to the pedal chain and then back to the guitar, through the volume pot, and out the second jack. The second jack is a TRS, but really only works as mono. The TRS allows the battery to disconnect when the guitar is unplugged. So now the volume knob on the guitar functions as a master volume at the end of the pedal chain. The most important functions of the preamp/buffer are to make a low impedance signal because of the large cable run, and to allow you to fully use the guitar volume knob without altering tone.
Yes - there are many ways to achieve this set up. But this is how Jerry did it, and that's what I'm going for. Yes, I'm a huge nerd


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

This link shows a wiring diagram for a similar, but not identical, set up


Jerry Garcia's Tiger Schematic


----------



## neilg1 (Aug 21, 2019)

Alright - just picked the guitar up from Zak at Electric Standard. First off - if you live in Toronto or close by, and you don't have Zak do your tech work, you should. He's such a fantastic guy - skilled, easy to deal with, thoughtful. Just a fantastic guitar tech.
Zak took some pics inside and then broke his phone, so I can't show them unfortunately. I do have shots of the trem cavity, now shielded and holding a 9V battery.
The Apaches sound incredible - so much brightness and clarity. 
Unfortunately, I think 2 wires are reversed and the OBEL isn't functioning properly. I'll bring it back to Zak tomorrow, and at least will be able to post some wiring pics then.
All in all, sounds exactly how I want it to, and I'm sure the OBEL fix won't be a problem. 
I'll swap the knobs out for ones that match the pickups too.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

neilg1 said:


> It’s a specific pot and I’m having trouble finding a split shaft version. 25K log taper….


Maybe this will help... some photos are generic stock, so might show knurled/split but isn't. Looks like Bourns makes an 18mm pot though....




https://www.mouser.ca/c/passive-components/potentiometers-trimmers-rheostats/potentiometers/?m=Bourns%7C~Alpha%20%28Taiwan%29%7C~CTS&number%20of%20gangs=1%20Gang&resistance=25%20kOhms&shaft%20diameter=6%20mm~~6.35%20mm&taper=Audio&termination%20style=Solder%20Lug&rp=passive-components%2Fpotentiometers-trimmers-rheostats%2Fpotentiometers%7C~Shaft%20Diameter



Edit
Looks like a 25k Audio full size pot here
*


https://www.mouser.ca/ProductDetail/Bourns/PDB241-GTR01-253A2?qs=ZTK%252Bjoi3Sg4wvHoI4au02A%3D%3D


*


----------

